
Ask HN: Larry Page livestream? - arikr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recode.net&#x2F;2017&#x2F;7&#x2F;7&#x2F;15938486&#x2F;uber-larry-page-deposition-alphabet-waymo-lawsuit<p>Will it likely be possible to watch a live stream of this?<p>Or how would I attend in person?
======
bdcravens
Depositions are not public hearings, but are often done in private.

~~~
arikr
ah thanks

